# About Emory University Medical School Agents



## marching

This posting links to a free worthy and real story for anyone who has some free time and shares the belief that human decency, dignity, conscience and justice are to be found in America as elsewhere or who is or will be dealing with Emory agents including the ones identified. Withholding judgment till reading the Truth is appreciated. 

https://sites.google.com/site/undismissible3/home


----------

